
Generative Art with CSS - jordinebot
https://generative-art-with-css.commons.host/
======
ktpsns
Wow, that's so amazing. Is there a HTML version of the talk somewhere?

~~~
jordinebot
There's just this repo: [https://github.com/huijing/xlat-generative-art-with-
css](https://github.com/huijing/xlat-generative-art-with-css) with links to
the author's website and video of the original talk...

